
We can: politics for the Facebook generation - danw
http://www.defra.gov.uk/corporate/ministers/speeches/david-miliband/dm070521.htm
======
danw
Amazingly this politician truly gets the potential of the web and is the
Secretary of Rural Affairs for the UK!

